# What color blue for Petty Torino



## bolts69

Just bought the Petty Ford Torino Talladega model and just wondering what color of blue I can use for the body?


----------



## scottnkat

There are some colors that are close to Petty Blue. I think the closest to that blue in a spray can is Model Masters Ford Grabber Blue. This color was developed when Petty was with Ford and Ford was going to offer it as a Petty color (until Petty left Ford the next year).


----------



## djnick66

Check your Torino thread in the Modelling forum too. You may also want to pick this book up if you have ANY interest in Petty's cars and how to model them

http://www.amazon.com/Richard-Petty-The-Cars-King/dp/1571671749


----------



## Ductapeforever

Only slightly off topic: Someone just might be interested in this:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/300827715575?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## SteveR

This may be a supplier: http://www.scalefinishes.com/racing.html


----------



## Marty

Krylon makes small cans of spray paint called Short Cuts. One of the colors is Ocean Blue. The color chart on this page does not reflect what the actual color is:

http://www.krylon.com/products/short_cuts_aerosol_paints/

Here is ONE of my Petty cars painted with Krylon Ocean Blue:










As you can see it is a slot car. I can attest to the durability of the paint.

Marty
Maysville, OH


----------



## Marty

BTW - The Krylon paint lays down nicely and has a great finish. The Petty Valiant is straight out of the spary can without polish, sanding or clear coat.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## dge467

The Valiant is cool Marty! The paint looks great and the shade of blue looks good.


----------



## irishtrek

Marty said:


> Krylon makes small cans of spray paint called Short Cuts. One of the colors is Ocean Blue. The color chart on this page does not reflect what the actual color is:
> 
> http://www.krylon.com/products/short_cuts_aerosol_paints/
> 
> Here is ONE of my Petty cars painted with Krylon Ocean Blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see it is a slot car. I can attest to the durability of the paint.
> 
> Marty
> Maysville, OH


I went and bought a 1/16 scale Petty Pontiac this past spring at a LHS from their consighnment shelf and I just may get me a can of that ocean blue.


----------



## terryr

I was going to say that's a bit too dark, but I googled images of 'Petty Torino' and there's quite a variation in the cars.

A change the lighting and the color changes.


----------



## Drag Monster

bolts69 said:


> Just bought the Petty Ford Torino Talladega model and just wondering what color of blue I can use for the body?


Try here : http://www.mcwautomotivefinishes.com.../racelist.html

When I was building alot of NASCAR kits I used their paint with good results.

Also check this out it will be helpful building the Polar Lights Talladaga kit :

http://public.fotki.com/lannyhaas/ho...p/?view=roll#1


----------



## Marty

dge467 said:


> The Valiant is cool Marty! The paint looks great and the shade of blue looks good.


Thanks!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## dreadnaught726

Tamiya lacquer spray Blue is close but may be a tad too dark.


----------



## Schumacher330

I'd try the Tamiya over a white base. Maybe spray it on a plastic spoon to see what it looks like.


----------



## djnick66

I used one of the Tamiya Blue sprays (I forget what one) and thought it looked very good. I used it over a white base.


----------



## ———

bolts69 said:


> Just bought the Petty Ford Torino Talladega model and just wondering what color of blue I can use for the body?






Hello. While searching for Petty Blue paint code this post was found. After finding this post, elsewhere online I found a posting of an original survivor, an unrestored 1973 TB3 (Petty Blue) Road Runner. The poster also gave a Chrysler Corporate name for TB3 in 1973, Basin Street Blue. Went to paintref.com and searched Basin Street Blue. As paintref●com doesn’t, and I expect won’t, directly list any code or codes for Petty Blue; no doubt due to the issue of copyright. Found the useful Chrysler “Dodge Truck” code of DT8221 and the even more useful 2423 Ditzler PPG code. I realize this information is too late to help you, but maybe it’ll help someone else trying to get authentic Petty Blue. Any local top quality automotive paint supplier should be able to provide Basin Street Blue or Blue Streak or Super Blue or Chrysler Corporate Blue, but not Petty Blue. Just don’t ask for Petty Blue, ask for any of the other relevant names…





For what it is worth, in 1972 the Day-Glo Red part of STP colours was added to the livery of the then current completely Petty Blue coloured Petty Enterprises stockcars.


----------

